# 2010 Lowrider Experience Sanctioned Show



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:










IF YOU NEED VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION OR MORE INFORMATION REGARDING SHOW PLEASE CONTACT:




















You Can Purchase You Pre-sale Tickets At WWW.LOLYSTICS.COM 
ONLINE FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE AND PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :cheesy: HYDRAULIC HOP RULES

In each class (Single,Double,Radical)1st place will receive $500 and 2nd place will receive $200, 3rd place will receive a hand shake and see you next year. Their must be three to make a class. If for some reason their is not three to make a class we will pay out something for the winner of the class as long as the car performs for the crowd. Their is no getting stuck in any of the classes. Let the car's do the hopping. Also no double switching I know all you hoppers out their know what I'm talking about. 

1. Single Pump: The lockup height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper will be 35 inches

2. Double Pump: The lockup height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper will be 45 inches.

3. Radical Class: Their is no limit on the lock height everything goes.

Again these are the rules we have had the last three years. Please if you have any questions just ask. Also a big thanks to our sponser for the hop Hit'em Hydraulics.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 20 2010, 11:13 AM~18361961
> *  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  HYDRAULIC HOP RULES
> 
> In each class (Single,Double,Radical)1st place will receive $500 and 2nd place will receive $200, 3rd place will receive a hand shake and see you next year. Their must be three to make a class. If for some reason their is not three to make a class we will pay out something for the winner of the class as long as the car performs for the crowd. Their is no getting stuck in any of the classes. Let the car's do the hopping. Also no double switching I know all you hoppers out their know what I'm talking about.
> ...



:biggrin:










IF YOU NEED VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION OR MORE INFORMATION REGARDING SHOW PLEASE CONTACT:




















You Can Purchase You Pre-sale Tickets At WWW.LOLYSTICS.COM 
ONLINE FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE AND PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 20 2010, 06:18 AM~18360179
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:








IF YOU NEED VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION OR MORE INFORMATION REGARDING SHOW PLEASE CONTACT:


















*PRESALE TICKETS WILL GO ONSALE BEGINNING AUGUST 17, 2010 AT $15 DOLLARS TILL Sept. 10, 2010 and will be $20.00 at the GATE* 

You Can Purchase You Pre-sale Tickets At WWW.LOLYSTICS.COM 
ONLINE FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE AND PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL. [/B][/SIZE] :biggrin: ]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 21 2010, 06:56 PM~18371492
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :run:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin: 











IF YOU NEED VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION OR MORE INFORMATION REGARDING SHOW PLEASE CONTACT:



















PRESALE TICKETS WILL GO ONSALE BEGINNING AUGUST 17, 2010 AT $15 DOLLARS TILL Sept. 10, 2010 and will be $20.00 at the GATE[/b]
You Can Purchase Your Pre-sale Tickets At WWW.LOLYSTICS.COM
ONLINE FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE AND PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: [/B] :rimshot:


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

what inner events are happening at this show? particularly for the ones on stage?


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS is ready


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 22 2010, 07:05 PM~18378064
> *LUXURIOUS is ready
> *












Together We Will Be Making History in keeping the lifestyle alive. Make Them Stand Up And Take Notice The Lowrider Lifestyle Is Here To Stay.


*TTT For LUXURIOUS !!!!!!!!!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

I have been Receiving An Overwhelming Amount Of Calls Regarding Move In For Friday Or Saturday . If Setting up Outdoors You Can Move In On Saturday We Suggest That You Do So Because Of The Show Being Sold Out Event. The Sooner You Get In The Better It Will Be For You. 

Saturday Move In Begins at (9:00am to 5:00pm)

If You Need Further Information Please Feel Free To Contact Me By Email
at [email protected] Or By Phone at (916)204-8926


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*
THERE ARE ONLY A FEW INDOOR SPOTS AVAILABLE .
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!!!!!
WE HAVE SETUP ONLINE PRE-REGISTRATION FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL. 
$25 PRE-REG FEE DEADLINE IS SEPT. 10, 2010

ONLINE REGISTRATION IS AVAILABLE AT WWW.LOLYSTICS.COM*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*

MAKING A STOP AT WOODLAND AT THE LO*LYSTICS /LOWRIDER EXPEREINCE TOUR THEN ON THE WAY TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW 
THERE ARE ONLY A FEW INDOOR SPOTS AVAILABLE .
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!!!!!
WE HAVE SETUP ONLINE PRE-REGISTRATION FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL. 
$25 PRE-REG FEE DEADLINE IS SEPT. 10, 2010*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 24 2010, 09:18 AM~18392280
> *
> 
> MAKING A STOP AT WOODLAND AT THE LO*LYSTICS /LOWRIDER EXPEREINCE TOUR THEN ON THE WAY TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
> ...


*
*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

EL RAIDER will be there


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 06:54 PM~18396714
> *EL RAIDER will be there
> *


 Gracias y mucho Respeto El RAIDER :biggrin:


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

NEW STYLE WILL BE THERE :yes: :yes: :run: :run:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

is there cash prize money for the bikes


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Aug 24 2010, 07:10 PM~18396897
> *NEW STYLE WILL BE THERE :yes:  :yes:  :run:  :run:
> *


New Style has carved legendary marks in the History of Lowriding from the past and present. :worship: :worship:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 24 2010, 07:16 PM~18396939
> *is there cash prize money for the bikes
> *


Yes we will be awarding cash :biggrin: 

Hope To See You There!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*
MAKING A STOP AT WOODLAND AT THE LO*LYSTICS /LOWRIDER EXPEREINCE TOUR THEN ON THE WAY TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW 
THERE ARE ONLY A FEW INDOOR SPOTS AVAILABLE .
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!!!!!
WE HAVE SETUP ONLINE PRE-REGISTRATION FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL. 
$25 PRE-REG FEE DEADLINE IS SEPT. 10, 2010*


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 24 2010, 09:18 PM~18398082
> *Yes we will be awarding cash  :biggrin:
> 
> Hope To See You There!!
> *


nice I pland on bring my bike anyways so see you there


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*
MAKING A STOP AT WOODLAND AT THE LO*LYSTICS /LOWRIDER EXPEREINCE TOUR THEN ON THE WAY TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW 
THERE ARE ONLY A FEW INDOOR SPOTS AVAILABLE .
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!!!!!
WE HAVE SETUP ONLINE PRE-REGISTRATION FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL. 
$25 PRE-REG FEE DEADLINE IS SEPT. 10, 2010*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 25 2010, 09:38 AM~18401525
> *
> 
> MAKING A STOP AT WOODLAND AT THE LO*LYSTICS /LOWRIDER EXPEREINCE TOUR THEN ON THE WAY TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
> ...


*
TTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*TOGETHER WE CAN KEEP THE TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER STYLE ALIVE. 

I KNOW IT WILL TAKE EVERY INDIVIDUALS  EFFORT AND DEDICATION TO DO IT BUT WORKING TOGETHER WE CAN ACOMPLISH THIS.

WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN KEEPING A TRADITION AS WE CRUISE INTO THE FUTURE*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*WE HAVE SETUP ONLINE PRE-REGISTRATION FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL. 
$25 PRE-REG FEE DEADLINE IS SEPT. 10, 2010

thumbsup: :thumbsup:

You Can Purchase You Pre-sale Tickets At WWW.LOLYSTICS.COM 
ONLINE FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE AND PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL.*


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

cant wait for this show :thumbsup:


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elsmiley_@Aug 26 2010, 06:21 PM~18414803
> *
> *


I hope AZTECA FAMILY IS COMING DOWN !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 26 2010, 06:15 PM~18414763
> *cant wait for this show  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

TOGETHER WE WILL MAKE THIS SHOW A SUPER SHOW !!!!!
SEE YOU ON THE 26TH :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

The challenge of history is to recover the past and introduce it to the present




> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 26 2010, 06:11 PM~18414737
> *WE HAVE SETUP ONLINE PRE-REGISTRATION FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL.
> $25 PRE-REG FEE DEADLINE IS SEPT. 10, 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i just watched the whole video, damn i miss those days! i took my bike to that la kickoff show, the oakland show, and took 2nd bike of the year at that sac super show. i wonder where all those rides are now


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 26 2010, 10:29 PM~18417108
> *i just watched the whole video, damn i miss those days! i took my bike to that la kickoff show, the oakland show, and took 2nd bike of the year at that sac super show. i wonder where all those rides are now
> *


I know what you mean those days where unforgetable.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*

MAKING A STOP AT WOODLAND AT THE LO*LYSTICS /LOWRIDER EXPEREINCE TOUR THEN ON THE WAY TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW 
THERE ARE ONLY A FEW INDOOR SPOTS AVAILABLE .
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!!!!!
WE HAVE SETUP ONLINE PRE-REGISTRATION FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL. 
$25 PRE-REG FEE DEADLINE IS SEPT. 10, 2010*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

USO will be there....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 28 2010, 02:17 PM~18428330
> *USO will be there....
> *



TOGETHER WE CAN KEEP THE TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER STYLE ALIVE. 

I KNOW IT WILL TAKE EVERY INDIVIDUALS  EFFORT AND DEDICATION TO DO IT BUT WORKING TOGETHER WE CAN ACOMPLISH THIS.

WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN KEEPING A TRADITION AS WE CRUISE INTO THE FUTURE[/b][/SIZE]















*MAKING A STOP AT WOODLAND AT THE LO*LYSTICS /LOWRIDER EXPEREINCE TOUR THEN ON THE WAY TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW 
THERE ARE ONLY A FEW INDOOR SPOTS AVAILABLE .
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!!!!!
WE HAVE SETUP ONLINE PRE-REGISTRATION FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL. 
$25 PRE-REG FEE DEADLINE IS SEPT. 10, 2010*[/size


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 28 2010, 05:10 PM~18429080
> * TTT :biggrin:
> *




DELEGATION Big Props For Your Continuous Reppin Of The Lowrider lifestyle and culture  :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

IF YOU NEED FURTHER INFORMATION PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME AT:[/b]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

T T T


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

GOOD TIMES WILL BE THERE............... :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Aug 29 2010, 12:09 PM~18433174
> *GOOD TIMES WILL BE THERE............... :biggrin:
> *



GOODTIMES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!  

I DONT KNOW LOOKS LIKE CALI MIGHT BE THE SUPER SHOW WITH SO MANY CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, AND PEOPLE COMING FROM ALL OVER 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

:biggrin: Double O' Ryderz will most definitlely be there to put it down and represent for all the raza!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

IF YOU NEED FURTHER INFORMATION PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME AT:[/b]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Classic Dreams Today, 07:40 AM | | Post #799 



QUOTE(LaReinaDelMundo @ Aug 26 2010, 08:10 PM) 
IS THIS MY PRIMO !! I KNOW ALL MY FAMILY FROM BAKERSFIELD BETTER BE HERE REPRESENTING TO !!!!! 


JUST LIKE OUR PRIMO CARLOS


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Can't wait for this show it gona be off the hook :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Aug 30 2010, 09:21 AM~18439649
> *Can't wait for this show it gona be off the hook  :biggrin:
> *


*
This is because of everyone like you who keep the lowrider traditions alive and represent it to the fullest. It's who we are and we are proud low riders we cruise the boulevards bajito y suavecito keeping alive the low riding tradition til the day we die  .*


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

THIS IS ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*TOGETHER WE CAN KEEP THE TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER STYLE ALIVE. 

I KNOW IT WILL TAKE EVERY INDIVIDUALS  EFFORT AND DEDICATION TO DO IT BUT WORKING TOGETHER WE CAN ACOMPLISH THIS.

WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN KEEPING A TRADITION AS WE CRUISE INTO THE 

We are proud low riders we cruise the boulevards bajito y suavecito keeping alive the low riding tradition til the day we die 










AZTECA IS MAKING A STOP AT WOODLAND AT THE LO*LYSTICS /LOWRIDER EXPEREINCE TOUR THEN ON THE WAY TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW 

WE HAVE SETUP ONLINE PRE-REGISTRATION FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL. 
$25 PRE-REG FEE DEADLINE IS SEPT. 10, 2010*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*

TOGETHER WE CAN KEEP THE TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER STYLE ALIVE. 

WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN KEEPING A TRADITION AS WE CRUISE INTO THE FUTURE
We are proud low riders we cruise the boulevards bajito y suavecito keeping alive the low riding tradition til the day we die  

WE HAVE SETUP ONLINE PRE-REGISTRATION FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL. 
$25 PRE-REG FEE DEADLINE IS SEPT. 10, 2010*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*TOGETHER WE CAN KEEP THE TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER STYLE ALIVE. 

I KNOW IT WILL TAKE EVERY INDIVIDUALS  EFFORT AND DEDICATION TO DO IT BUT WORKING TOGETHER WE CAN ACOMPLISH THIS.

WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN KEEPING A TRADITION AS WE CRUISE INTO THE FUTURE


I have already started with my son. His 62 Deuce*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 29 2010, 09:21 AM~18432364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Aug 31 2010, 01:25 PM~18451546
> *:nicoderm:
> *




*MAJESTICS GOING BRING OUT SOME OF YOUR FIRME CARS ?* :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

IF YOU NEED FURTHER INFORMATION PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME AT:[/b]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

BUMP !!!!











IF YOU NEED FURTHER INFORMATION PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME AT:[/b]









[/quote]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

IF YOU NEED FURTHER INFORMATION PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME AT:[/b]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 31 2010, 10:52 PM~18457037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.

Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.

Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.

Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,

The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.

Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.

CATEGORIES

CARS
50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM

TRUCKS
60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM

BICYCLES
2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL

MOTORCYCLES
OPEN

1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY










BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
$500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.

Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy

Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400

Free Rim giveaway.

For more info. go to: rezmadecc.com/events/


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*I accept that you can’t make everyone happy and know that it’s alright,When you put yourself out there for the world to see, there will undoubtedly be people who will disagree with you. You’ll upset people, make them angry, and once you do, they’ll do their best to boo you off stage.
I don't let them succeed in doing so. I am focused on making this the BEST DAM LOWRIDER SHOW IN Northern Cali.. BECAUSE THIS SHOW IS TRULY FOR THE LOWRIDERS "MI GENTE"*




















IF YOU NEED FURTHER INFORMATION PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME AT:[/b]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

BUMP!!!



> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 1 2010, 06:08 PM~18463466
> *I accept that you can’t make everyone happy and know that it’s alright,When you put yourself out there for the world to see, there will undoubtedly be people who will disagree with you. You’ll upset people, make them angry, and once you do, they’ll do their best to boo you off stage.
> I don't let them succeed in doing so. I am focused on making this the BEST DAM LOWRIDER SHOW IN Northern Cali.. BECAUSE THIS SHOW IS TRULY FOR THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY "MI GENTE"
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

IF YOU NEED FURTHER INFORMATION PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME AT:[/b]









[/b][/quote]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin: BUMP




> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 31 2010, 03:15 PM~18452514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Evil threat CC ready


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Sep 2 2010, 11:44 PM~18476257
> *Evil threat CC ready
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:*
Together we can pass on to the next generation of low riders to cruise the boulevards bajito y suavecito keeping alive the low riding tradition.











AZTECA WILL BE MAKING A STOP AT WOODLAND AT THE LO*LYSTICS /LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE TOUR THEN ON THE WAY TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW *


> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 3 2010, 08:53 AM~18477469
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 3 2010, 11:29 AM~18479000
> *:biggrin:
> Together we can pass on to the next generation of low riders to cruise the boulevards bajito y suavecito keeping alive the low riding tradition.
> 
> ...



ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 3 2010, 12:53 PM~18479155
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


LOWRIDER SCENE Will Be In The House :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS SEPTEMBER 10, 2010
FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE YOU CAN REGISTER ON-LINE AT WWW.Lolystics.com & PROCESS THROUGH PAYPAL.

WE HAVE ALSO STARTED PRE-TICKET SALES AT $15.00 TILL SEPTEMBER 19, 2010 & FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE YOU CAN PURCHASE THEM ONLINE AT WWW.Lolystics.com & PROCESS THROUGH PAYPAL.

REMINDER THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT WE HAVE BEEN RECEIVING AN OVERWELMING AMOUNT OF PRE-REGISTRATIONS. IF YOU ARRIVE ON SUNDAY AND HAVE NOT PRE-REGISTERED YOU COULD BE TURNED AWAY DUE TO NO AVAILABILITY. THIS IS FOR YOUR INFORMATION. 

WE LOOK FORWARD TO HAVING EACH & EVERYONE OF YOU. THIS SHOW WOULD TRULY NOT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT YOU. I WANTED THIS SHOW TO TRULY BE FOR THE LOWRIDER FAMILY. TOGETHER WE CAN CONTINUE THE LOWRIDER TRADITIONS AS WE CRUISE INTO THE FUTURE. 

IF YOU NEED FURTHER INFORMATION REGARDING SHOW, VENDOR BOOTHS OR HAVE ANY QUESTIONS REGARDING YOU PRE-REG. PLEASE GIVE ME A CALL I WILL RETURN EVERY CALL. *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 31 2010, 03:15 PM~18452514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 3 2010, 07:53 AM~18477469
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WATS UP BRO RAIDERS STILL 
LOOKING GOOD SEE U IN WOODLAND


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

WE LOOK FORWARD TO HAVING EACH & EVERY ONE OF YOU. THIS SHOW WOULD TRULY NOT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT YOU. THIS SHOW IS TRULY FOR THE LOWRIDER FAMILY. TOGETHER WE CAN CONTINUE THE LOWRIDER TRADITIONS AS WE CRUISE INTO THE FUTURE. 

IF YOU NEED FURTHER INFORMATION REGARDING SHOW, VENDOR BOOTHS OR HAVE ANY QUESTIONS REGARDING YOU PRE-REG. PLEASE GIVE ME A CALL I WILL RETURN EVERY CALL. </span>[/b]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:   







































WE LOOK FORWARD TO HAVING EACH & EVERY ONE OF YOU. THIS SHOW WOULD TRULY NOT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT YOU. THIS SHOW IS TRULY FOR THE LOWRIDER FAMILY. TOGETHER WE CAN CONTINUE THE LOWRIDER TRADITIONS AS WE CRUISE INTO THE FUTURE. 

IF YOU NEED FURTHER INFORMATION REGARDING SHOW, VENDOR BOOTHS OR HAVE ANY QUESTIONS REGARDING YOU PRE-REG. PLEASE GIVE ME A CALL I WILL RETURN EVERY CALL. </span>[/b][/B]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:

























*
AZTECA WILL BE IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 26, 2010 THEN ON IT'S WAY TO THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

AZTECA WILL BE IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 26, 2010 THEN ON IT'S WAY TO THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW 
[/b][/quote]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Hop Rules

In each class (Single,Double,Radical)1st place will receive $500 and 2nd place will receive $200, 3rd place will receive a hand shake and see you next year. Their must be three to make a class. If for some reason their is not three to make a class we will pay out something for the winner of the class as long as the car performs for the crowd. Their is no getting stuck in any of the classes. Let the car's do the hopping. Also no double switching I know all you hoppers out their know what I'm talking about. 

1. Single Pump: The lockup height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper will be 35 inches

2. Double Pump: The lockup height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper will be 45 inches.

3. Radical Class: Their is no limit on the lock height everything goes.

Again these are the rules we have had the last three years. Please if you have any questions just ask. Also a big thanks to our sponser for the hop Hit'em Hydraulics.


Ok everyone has been asking about a street class so we have decided to add one. Single and double pump cars will hop together. Lockup height from the rear of the bumper to the ground is 27inches. Mild reinforcments are ok other then that car must be stock. Also their is only a first place cash payout and it is $200 *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

AZTECA WILL BE IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 26, 2010 THEN ON IT'S WAY TO THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

TTT!!!!!!
:biggrin: 
ALL IS GREAT MY FAMILY (CLASSIC DREAMS CAR CLUB) FROM BAKERSFIELD COMING DOWN THIS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT>>>>>>>>>>>>> 




> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 7 2010, 10:25 AM~18505790
> *
> AZTECA WILL BE IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 26, 2010 THEN ON IT'S WAY TO THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*
AZTECA WILL BE IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 26, 2010 THEN ON IT'S WAY TO THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW *


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

We'll see you all there on the 26th! 19days left!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2_69impalas_@Sep 7 2010, 10:55 PM~18512077
> *We'll see you all there on the 26th! 19days left!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IMPALAS COMING DEEP THIS YEAR !!!!!! :biggrin: :0 

:worship: :worship:


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 7 2010, 10:06 PM~18512168
> *IMPALAS COMING DEEP THIS YEAR !!!!!! :biggrin:  :0
> 
> :worship:  :worship:
> *


yes yes commin out to support a great show and have a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

FOR HOTEL INFORMATION: 
BESTWESTERN SHADOW INN
WILL BE OFFERING A SPECIAL DISCOUNT RATE OF $65 A NITE FOR THE FIRST 30 ROOMS. 
TO RECEIVE THIS DISCOUNT RATE WHEN CALLING IN MENTION "LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE"TO RECEIVE THIS RATE .

PHONE530)666-1251 
BEST WESTERN SHADOW INN
584 N. EAST STREET 
WOODLAND, CA 95776
I WILL BE POSTING MORE HOTELS IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  




> *FOR HOTEL INFORMATION:
> BESTWESTERN SHADOW INN
> WILL BE OFFERING A SPECIAL DISCOUNT RATE OF $65 A NITE FOR THE FIRST 30 ROOMS.
> TO RECEIVE THIS DISCOUNT RATE WHEN CALLING IN MENTION "LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE"TO RECEIVE THIS RATE .
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!! & STILL ADDING MORE TO THE LINE UP!!!!

CLASSIC DREAMS 
LIFES FINEST
DELEGATION 
SOCIOS 
SANGRE LATINA
BOULEVARD IMAGE 
UCE 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA
IMPALAS!! 
CALI-LIFE
INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN 
EAST SIDE RIDERS 
LUXURIOUS 
BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION 
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY 
CHICANO LEGACY- 
AZTECAS 
ESTILO 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW 
GOODTIMES 
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
the homie mabeq 
~NEW STYLE~ 
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS
MIDNIGHTERS
PADRINOS CC
PARLIAMENT CC 
CHEVITOS 
209 STYLE
NEW LIFE
LATIN STYLE
LOW CREATIONS
LATIN ROLLERS
KILLER-KLOWNZ
LAY-M-LOW
UPPER CUT
EMINENCE
CRUSADERS
VIEJITOS
& MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS*


:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*WHO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!! 
CLASSIC DREAMS 
LIFES FINEST
DELEGATION 
SOCIOS 
SANGRE LATINA
BOULEVARD IMAGE 
UCE 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA
IMPALAS!! 
CALI-LIFE
INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN 
EAST SIDE RIDERS 
LUXURIOUS 
BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION 
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY 
CHICANO LEGACY- 
AZTECAS 
ESTILO 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW 
GOODTIMES 
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
the homie mabeq 
~NEW STYLE~ 
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS
MIDNIGHTERS
PADRINOS CC
PARLIAMENT CC 
CHEVITOS 
209 STYLE
NEW LIFE
LATIN STYLE
LOW CREATIONS
LATIN ROLLERS
KILLER-KLOWNZ
LAY-M-LOW
UPPER CUT
EMINENCE
CRUSADERS
VIEJITOS
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS
& STILL ADDING MORE TO THE LINE UP!!!!*


:biggrin:


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*
AZTECA WILL BE IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 26, 2010 THEN ON IT'S WAY TO THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

TTTTT!!!!!!




> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 8 2010, 07:41 PM~18519113
> *WHO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!
> CLASSIC DREAMS
> LIFES FINEST
> ...


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I got my entry form in the mail the other day


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 9 2010, 06:14 PM~18527701
> *I got my entry form in the mail the other day
> *


We Will Honor Pre-Reg Price as long it is post dated if it is received after the 10th.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*WHO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!! 
CLASSIC DREAMS 
LIFES FINEST
DELEGATION 
SOCIOS 
SANGRE LATINA
BOULEVARD IMAGE 
UCE 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA
IMPALAS!! 
CALI-LIFE
INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN 
EAST SIDE RIDERS 
LUXURIOUS 
BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION 
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY 
CHICANO LEGACY- 
AZTECAS 
ESTILO 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW 
GOODTIMES 
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
the homie mabeq 
~NEW STYLE~ 
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS
MIDNIGHTERS
PADRINOS CC
PARLIAMENT CC 
CHEVITOS 
209 STYLE
NEW LIFE
LATIN STYLE
LOW CREATIONS
LATIN ROLLERS
KILLER-KLOWNZ
LAY-M-LOW
UPPER CUT
EMINENCE
CRUSADERS
VIEJITOS
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS*


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

FRISCOS FINEST will be in the HOUSE!!!! We paying day of show prices to help out our man RAJ!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 03:26 PM~18462729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 9 2010, 06:16 PM~18527714
> *We Will Honor Pre-Reg Price as long it is post dated if it is received after the 10th.
> *


Ill just bring it the day of the show


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Sep 9 2010, 06:40 PM~18527924
> *FRISCOS FINEST will be in the HOUSE!!!! We paying day of show prices to help out our man RAJ!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*
WHO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!! 
FRISCOS FINEST
GOODFELLAS
NOR-CAL INC.
CLASSIC DREAMS 
LIFES FINEST
DELEGATION 
SOCIOS 
SANGRE LATINA
BOULEVARD IMAGE 
UCE 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA
IMPALAS!! 
CALI-LIFE
INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN 
EAST SIDE RIDERS 
LUXURIOUS 
BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION 
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY 
CHICANO LEGACY- 
AZTECAS 
ESTILO 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW 
GOODTIMES 
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
FAMILY FIRST
~NEW STYLE~ 
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS
MIDNIGHTERS
PADRINOS CC
PARLIAMENT CC 
CHEVITOS 
209 STYLE
NEW LIFE
LATIN STYLE
LOW CREATIONS
LATIN ROLLERS
KILLER-KLOWNZ
LAY-M-LOW
UPPER CUT
EMINENCE
CRUSADERS
VIEJITOS
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*WHO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!! 

UNTOUCHABLES
LETHAL LOWS 
FRISCOS FINEST
GOODFELLAS
NOR-CAL INC.
CLASSIC DREAMS 
LIFES FINEST
DELEGATION 
SOCIOS 
SANGRE LATINA
BOULEVARD IMAGE 
UCE 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA
IMPALAS!! 
CALI-LIFE
INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN 
EAST SIDE RIDERS 
LUXURIOUS 
BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION 
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY 
CHICANO LEGACY- 
AZTECAS 
ESTILO 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW 
GOODTIMES 
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
FAMILY FIRST
~NEW STYLE~ 
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS
MIDNIGHTERS
PADRINOS CC
PARLIAMENT CC 
CHEVITOS 
209 STYLE
NEW LIFE
LATIN STYLE
LOW CREATIONS
LATIN ROLLERS
KILLER-KLOWNZ
LAY-M-LOW
UPPER CUT
EMINENCE
CRUSADERS
VIEJITOS
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*
WHO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!! 

UNTOUCHABLES
LETHAL LOWS 
FRISCOS FINEST
GOODFELLAS
NOR-CAL INC.
CLASSIC DREAMS 
LIFES FINEST
DELEGATION 
SOCIOS 
SANGRE LATINA
BOULEVARD IMAGE 
UCE 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA
IMPALAS!! 
CALI-LIFE
INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN 
EAST SIDE RIDERS 
LUXURIOUS 
BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION 
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY 
CHICANO LEGACY- 
AZTECAS 
ESTILO 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW 
GOODTIMES 
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
FAMILY FIRST
~NEW STYLE~ 
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS
MIDNIGHTERS
PADRINOS CC
PARLIAMENT CC 
CHEVITOS 
209 STYLE
NEW LIFE
LATIN STYLE
LOW CREATIONS
LATIN ROLLERS
KILLER-KLOWNZ
LAY-M-LOW
UPPER CUT
EMINENCE
CRUSADERS
VIEJITOS
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS
[/quote]*


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

its gettin close 16 more days!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin: TTTT!!!!!



> *
> WHO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!
> 
> UNTOUCHABLES
> ...


*
[/quote]*


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

me and my girl will be out there with EL tiki and our Caddy 
cant wait TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*
WHO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!! 

UNTOUCHABLES
LETHAL LOWS 
FRISCOS FINEST
GOODFELLAS
NOR-CAL INC.
CLASSIC DREAMS 
LIFES FINEST
DELEGATION 
SOCIOS 
SANGRE LATINA
BOULEVARD IMAGE 
UCE 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA
IMPALAS!! 
CALI-LIFE
INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN 
EAST SIDE RIDERS 
LUXURIOUS 
BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION 
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY 
CHICANO LEGACY- 
AZTECAS 
ESTILO 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW 
GOODTIMES 
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
FAMILY FIRST
~NEW STYLE~ 
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS
MIDNIGHTERS
PADRINOS CC
PARLIAMENT CC 
CHEVITOS 
209 STYLE
NEW LIFE
LATIN STYLE
LOW CREATIONS
LATIN ROLLERS
KILLER-KLOWNZ
LAY-M-LOW
UPPER CUT
EMINENCE
CRUSADERS
VIEJITOS
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS
[/quote]
[/quote]*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*

WHO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!! 

DELAGATION LOS ANGELES
UNTOUCHABLES
LETHAL LOWS 
FRISCOS FINEST
GOODFELLAS
NOR-CAL INC.
CLASSIC DREAMS 
LIFES FINEST
DELEGATION 
SOCIOS 
SANGRE LATINA
BOULEVARD IMAGE 
UCE 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA
IMPALAS!! 
CALI-LIFE
INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN 
EAST SIDE RIDERS 
LUXURIOUS 
BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION 
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY 
CHICANO LEGACY- 
AZTECAS 
ESTILO 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW 
GOODTIMES 
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
FAMILY FIRST
~NEW STYLE~ 
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS
MIDNIGHTERS
PADRINOS CC
PARLIAMENT CC 
CHEVITOS 
209 STYLE
NEW LIFE
LATIN STYLE
LOW CREATIONS
LATIN ROLLERS
KILLER-KLOWNZ
LAY-M-LOW
UPPER CUT
EMINENCE
CRUSADERS
VIEJITOS
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

:

























*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*CONTINUING TO STILL ADD TO THE LINE UP!!!!!!!

WHO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!! 

SUAVECITO
SINFUL PLEASURES 
N.H.F.F. 
DELAGATION LOS ANGELES*
*UNTOUCHABLES
LETHAL LOWS 
FRISCOS FINEST
GOODFELLAS
NOR-CAL INC.
CLASSIC DREAMS 
LIFES FINEST
DELEGATION 
SOCIOS 
SANGRE LATINA
BOULEVARD IMAGE 
UCE 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA
IMPALAS!! 
CALI-LIFE
INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN 
EAST SIDE RIDERS 
LUXURIOUS 
BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION 
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY 
CHICANO LEGACY- 
AZTECAS 
ESTILO 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW 
GOODTIMES 
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
FAMILY FIRST
~NEW STYLE~ 
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS
MIDNIGHTERS
PADRINOS CC
PARLIAMENT CC 
CHEVITOS 
209 STYLE
NEW LIFE
LATIN STYLE
LOW CREATIONS
LATIN ROLLERS
KILLER-KLOWNZ
LAY-M-LOW
UPPER CUT
EMINENCE
CRUSADERS
VIEJITOS
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS*[/B]
:

























[/B][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Motel 6 Woodland » 1.0 mi NE
1564 East Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 666-6777

Econo Lodge » 1.4 mi NW
53 West Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-9335

Cinderella Inn » 1.5 mi NW
99 West Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-1091 

Dunton Motel » 1.2 mi NW
449 West Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-4880

Hampton Inn & Suites » 2.0 mi E
2060 Freeway Drive, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-9100

Holiday Inn Express » 2.0 mi E
2070 Freeway Drive, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-7750

FOR HOTEL INFORMATION: 
BESTWESTERN SHADOW INN
WILL BE OFFERING A SPECIAL DISCOUNT RATE OF $65 A NITE FOR THE FIRST 30 ROOMS. 
TO RECEIVE THIS DISCOUNT RATE WHEN CALLING IN MENTION "LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE"TO RECEIVE THIS RATE .

PHONE530)666-1251 
BEST WESTERN SHADOW INN
584 N. EAST STREET 
WOODLAND, CA 95776


*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*WHO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!! 

SUAVECITO
SINFUL PLEASURES 
N.H.F.F. 
DELAGATION LOS ANGELES*[/B]
UNTOUCHABLES
LETHAL LOWS 
FRISCOS FINEST
GOODFELLAS
NOR-CAL INC.
CLASSIC DREAMS 
LIFES FINEST
DELEGATION 
SOCIOS 
SANGRE LATINA
BOULEVARD IMAGE 
UCE 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA
IMPALAS!! 
CALI-LIFE
INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN 
EAST SIDE RIDERS 
LUXURIOUS 
BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION 
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY 
CHICANO LEGACY- 
AZTECAS 
ESTILO 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW 
GOODTIMES 
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
FAMILY FIRST
~NEW STYLE~ 
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS
MIDNIGHTERS
PADRINOS CC
PARLIAMENT CC 
CHEVITOS 
209 STYLE
NEW LIFE
LATIN STYLE
LOW CREATIONS
LATIN ROLLERS
KILLER-KLOWNZ
LAY-M-LOW
UPPER CUT
EMINENCE
CRUSADERS
VIEJITOS
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS[/b][/B][/SIZE]
:

























[/B][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING ALOT OF PHONE CALLS TO EXTEND DEADLINE.


I HAVE EXTENDED THE PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE ONLINE TO TODAY SEPTEMBER 11, 2010 AT MID-NIGHT !! OR MUST BE POSTMARKED WITH TODAYS DATE IF MAILING IT IN!! 

ANY QUESTIONS :*








:biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 11 2010, 07:27 AM~18539909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*

Due to receiving an overwelming amount of pre-registrations I am still preparing them and will continue to email them if you did not enter a e-mail address I will send confirmatiom by mail.

Please contact me if you have any questions.* :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

ggrin:














g[/I'mg]  
WE ALL READY 14DAYS AWAY!!!

I KNOW I AM

TTT FOR THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:


















ARE YOU GUYS ALL READY 14DAYS AWAY? 

I KNOW I AM

TTT FOR THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 12 2010, 04:56 PM~18549108
> *ggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*I will continue to send out pre-registration confirmations today.

For your information regarding move in times:

FRIDAY (FOR INDOOR ONLY) 3:00p.m. to 10:00p.m.

SATURDAY: 9:00a.m. to 5:00p.m. (OUTDOOR & INDOOR)

Sunday: 6:00a.m. to 10:30a.m. (OUTDOOR) 

WE WILL HAVE ARMED SECURITY GUARDS FRIDAY & SATURDAY PATROLLING THE GROUNDS. WE WILL ALSO OFFER PARKING FOR YOUR TRAILER IF NEEDED.

If you have any questions please call me or e-mail me.*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*I will continue to send out pre-registration confirmations today.

For your information regarding move in times:

FRIDAY (FOR INDOOR ONLY) 3:00p.m. to 10:00p.m.

SATURDAY: 9:00a.m. to 5:00p.m. (OUTDOOR & INDOOR)

Sunday: 6:00a.m. to 10:30a.m. (OUTDOOR) 

WE WILL HAVE ARMED SECURITY GUARDS FRIDAY & SATURDAY PATROLLING THE GROUNDS. WE WILL ALSO OFFER PARKING FOR YOUR TRAILER IF NEEDED.

If you have any questions please call me or e-mail me.*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 13 2010, 09:37 AM~18554090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Sep 13 2010, 02:15 PM~18556039
> *CALL MARCELLA AT (916) 204-8926 SHE CAN ANSWER ALL YOUR QUESTIONS
> *


*
WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR KIND MESSAGES I HAVE RECEIVED I TRULY AM GRATEFUL TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!!!*










PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00 ARE AVAILABLE AT 

BARNEY"S RECORDS 
(530) 662-6376
15 W Main St, Woodland, CA 95695

Sord Boards 
526 Main Street, Woodland, CA. 
Phone: 530-662-2468

Dimple Records
916-446-3973, 
1618 Broadway, Sacramento, CA

Dimple Records
(916) 925-2600
2433 Arden Way, Sacramento, CA

Dimple Records
(916) 962-3600
7830 Macy Plaza Dr, Citrus Heights, CA

World Page Wireless
(209) 462-6388
1330 S El Dorado St, Stockton, CA

World Page Wireless
(209) 462-6388
6138 Pacific Ave, Stockton, CA

World Page Wireless
(209) 951-2230
125 N Hunter St, Stockton, CA

ONLINE AT *www.lolystics.com* & PROCESS THROUGH PAYPAL* :cheesy:*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

For your information regarding move in times:

FRIDAY (FOR INDOOR ONLY) 3:00p.m. to 10:00p.m.

SATURDAY: 9:00a.m. to 5:00p.m. (OUTDOOR & INDOOR)

Sunday: 6:00a.m. to 10:30a.m. (OUTDOOR) 

WE WILL HAVE ARMED SECURITY GUARDS FRIDAY & SATURDAY PATROLLING THE GROUNDS. WE WILL ALSO OFFER PARKING FOR YOUR TRAILER IF NEEDED.

If you have any questions please call me or e-mail me.
[/b]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

BUMP !!!!!  



















For your information regarding move in times:

FRIDAY (FOR INDOOR ONLY) 3:00p.m. to 10:00p.m.

SATURDAY: 9:00a.m. to 5:00p.m. (OUTDOOR & INDOOR)

Sunday: 6:00a.m. to 10:30a.m. (OUTDOOR) 

WE WILL HAVE ARMED SECURITY GUARDS FRIDAY & SATURDAY PATROLLING THE GROUNDS. WE WILL ALSO OFFER PARKING FOR YOUR TRAILER IF NEEDED.

If you have any questions please call me or e-mail me.
[/b]


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> BUMP !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin: 

*12 DAYS AWAY !!!!!!! *:wow: :naughty:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*
SOME OF THE PRE-REGISTRATIONS WHERE NOT COMPLETLY COMPLETED
IF YOU DON'T RECEIVE A CONFIRMATION YOU CAN CALL ME OR E-MAIL ME 
THANK YOU YOU FOR BEING PATIENT WITH ME THERE WAS SO MANY 
PRE-REGISTRATIONS THIS YEAR!!!!!*


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*Strictly Business* will be in the house to qualify for Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Sep 14 2010, 09:56 PM~18570351
> *Strictly Business will be in the house to qualify for Vegas  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*HEAVY HITTERS WILL BE OUT IN FORCE !!!!!!!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Sep 14 2010, 09:56 PM~18570351
> *Strictly Business will be in the house to qualify for Vegas  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT..............


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*

For your information regarding move in times:

FRIDAY (FOR INDOOR ONLY) 3:00p.m. to 10:00p.m.

SATURDAY: 9:00a.m. to 5:00p.m. (OUTDOOR & INDOOR)

Sunday: 6:00a.m. to 10:30a.m. (OUTDOOR) 

WE WILL HAVE ARMED SECURITY GUARDS FRIDAY & SATURDAY 
PATROLLING THE GROUNDS. WE WILL ALSO OFFER PARKING FOR 
YOUR TRAILER IF NEEDED.

If you have any questions please call me or e-mail me.
*








[/quote]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*
For your information regarding move in times:

FRIDAY (FOR INDOOR ONLY) 3:00p.m. to 10:00p.m.

SATURDAY: 9:00a.m. to 5:00p.m. (OUTDOOR & INDOOR)

Sunday: 6:00a.m. to 10:30a.m. (OUTDOOR) 

WE WILL HAVE ARMED SECURITY GUARDS FRIDAY & SATURDAY PATROLLING THE GROUNDS. WE WILL ALSO OFFER PARKING FOR YOUR TRAILER IF NEEDED.

If you have any questions please call me or e-mail me.
*








[/quote]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin: 
*
For your information regarding move in times:

FRIDAY (FOR INDOOR ONLY) 3:00p.m. to 10:00p.m.

SATURDAY: 9:00a.m. to 5:00p.m. (OUTDOOR & INDOOR)

Sunday: 6:00a.m. to 10:30a.m. (OUTDOOR) 

WE WILL HAVE ARMED SECURITY GUARDS FRIDAY & SATURDAY PATROLLING THE GROUNDS. WE WILL ALSO OFFER PARKING FOR YOUR TRAILER IF NEEDED.

If you have any questions please call me or e-mail me.
*








[/quote]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*10 MORE DAYS TO GO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THIS WILL BE SHOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS !!!!!!!

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HAS'NT BEEN BACK IN NORTHERN CALI- SINCE 1997*. :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00 ARE AVAILABLE AT 

BARNEY"S RECORDS 
(530) 662-6376
15 W Main St, Woodland, CA 95695

Sord Boards 
526 Main Street, Woodland, CA. 
Phone: 530-662-2468

Dimple Records
916-446-3973, 
1618 Broadway, Sacramento, CA

Dimple Records
(916) 925-2600
2433 Arden Way, Sacramento, CA

Dimple Records
(916) 962-3600
7830 Macy Plaza Dr, Citrus Heights, CA

World Page Wireless
(209) 462-6388
1330 S El Dorado St, Stockton, CA

World Page Wireless
(209) 462-6388
6138 Pacific Ave, Stockton, CA

World Page Wireless
(209) 951-2230
125 N Hunter St, Stockton, CA

ONLINE AT www.lolystics.com & PROCESS THROUGH PAYPAL


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT :wow:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*

SUAVECITO
SINFUL PLEASURES 
N.H.F.F. 
DELAGATION LOS ANGELES
UNTOUCHABLES
LETHAL LOWS 
FRISCOS FINEST
GOODFELLAS
NOR-CAL INC.
CLASSIC DREAMS 
LIFES FINEST
DELEGATION 
SOCIOS 
SANGRE LATINA
BOULEVARD IMAGE 
UCE 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA
IMPALAS!! 
CALI-LIFE
INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN 
EAST SIDE RIDERS 
LUXURIOUS 
BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION 
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY 
CHICANO LEGACY- 
AZTECAS 
ESTILO 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW 
GOODTIMES 
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
FAMILY FIRST
~NEW STYLE~ 
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS
MIDNIGHTERS
PADRINOS CC
PARLIAMENT CC 
CHEVITOS 
209 STYLE
NEW LIFE
LATIN STYLE
LOW CREATIONS
LATIN ROLLERS
KILLER-KLOWNZ
LAY-M-LOW
UPPER CUT
EMINENCE
CRUSADERS
VIEJITOS
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS
: <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/Experience2010.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/1Car_front.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/lowridertruck.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

got my confirmation, cant wait for the show :cheesy:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*
SUAVECITO
SINFUL PLEASURES 
N.H.F.F. 
DELAGATION LOS ANGELES
UNTOUCHABLES
LETHAL LOWS 
FRISCOS FINEST
GOODFELLAS
NOR-CAL INC.
CLASSIC DREAMS 
LIFES FINEST
DELEGATION 
SOCIOS 
SANGRE LATINA
BOULEVARD IMAGE 
UCE 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA
IMPALAS!! 
CALI-LIFE
INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN 
EAST SIDE RIDERS 
LUXURIOUS 
BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION 
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY 
CHICANO LEGACY- 
AZTECAS 
ESTILO 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW 
GOODTIMES 
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
FAMILY FIRST
~NEW STYLE~ 
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS
MIDNIGHTERS
PADRINOS CC
PARLIAMENT CC 
CHEVITOS 
209 STYLE
NEW LIFE
LATIN STYLE
LOW CREATIONS
LATIN ROLLERS
KILLER-KLOWNZ
LAY-M-LOW
UPPER CUT
EMINENCE
CRUSADERS
VIEJITOS
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS*</span>: <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/Experience2010.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/1Car_front.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/lowridertruck.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />[/b]
[/quote]


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 16 2010, 05:31 PM~18586296
> *
> 
> SUAVECITO
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> *
> SUAVECITO
> SINFUL PLEASURES
> N.H.F.F.
> ...


[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*The final pre-registration confirmations will be sent out today.

For Some Reason you don't receive one just e-mail me or give me a call .*










*THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE * :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

SUAVECITO
SINFUL PLEASURES 
N.H.F.F. 
DELAGATION LOS ANGELES
UNTOUCHABLES
LETHAL LOWS 
FRISCOS FINEST
GOODFELLAS
NOR-CAL INC.
CLASSIC DREAMS 
LIFES FINEST
DELEGATION 
SOCIOS 
SANGRE LATINA
BOULEVARD IMAGE 
UCE 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA
IMPALAS!! 
CALI-LIFE
INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN 
EAST SIDE RIDERS 
LUXURIOUS 
BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION 
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY 
CHICANO LEGACY- 
AZTECAS 
ESTILO 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW 
GOODTIMES 
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
FAMILY FIRST
~NEW STYLE~ 
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS
MIDNIGHTERS
PADRINOS CC
PARLIAMENT CC 
CHEVITOS 
209 STYLE
NEW LIFE
LATIN STYLE
LOW CREATIONS
LATIN ROLLERS
KILLER-KLOWNZ
LAY-M-LOW
UPPER CUT
EMINENCE
CRUSADERS
VIEJITOS
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS[/b]</span>: <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/Experience2010.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/1Car_front.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/lowridertruck.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />[/b]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*

8 MORE DAYS TO GO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AZTECA WILL BE IN WOODLAND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 18 2010, 11:26 AM~18598032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :boink:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

IMPERIALS Los Angeles


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Sep 18 2010, 07:48 PM~18600620
> *IMPERIALS Los Angeles
> *


*
  *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Sep 18 2010, 08:48 PM~18600620
> *IMPERIALS Los Angeles
> *


*
:worship:*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 18 2010, 11:33 PM~18601717
> *:worship:
> *


THIS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA COMING TOGETHER

I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE BEAUTIFUL CARS OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIA FROM IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES CALIFORINA


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*SO MANY CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS COMING TOGETHER FROM EVERYWHERE SHOWING THERE BEAUTIFUL RIDES. TOGETHER MAKING A DIFFERENCE IN KEEPING A TRADITION. WE WILL RIDE BAJITO Y SAUVECITO KEEPING LOW RIDING TRADTITION ALIVE !!*

:biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> *
> SUAVECITO
> SINFUL PLEASURES
> N.H.F.F.
> ...


[/quote]
  :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:
[/quote]
*SO MANY CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS COMING TOGETHER FROM EVERYWHERE SHOWING THERE BEAUTIFUL RIDES. TOGETHER MAKING A DIFFERENCE IN KEEPING A TRADITION. WE WILL RIDE BAJITO Y SAUVECITO KEEPING LOW RIDING TRADTITION ALIVE !!*

:biggrin:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


> :biggrin:


*SO MANY CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS COMING TOGETHER FROM EVERYWHERE SHOWING THERE BEAUTIFUL RIDES. TOGETHER MAKING A DIFFERENCE IN KEEPING A TRADITION. WE WILL RIDE BAJITO Y SAUVECITO KEEPING LOW RIDING TRADTITION ALIVE !!*

:biggrin: 
[/quote]


----------



## KNIGHT OWL (Sep 17, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

Cant wait it"s going to be the show not to miss


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

how much is entry for non pre-reg?


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

7 days and counting to a great show. I'm so exited can't wait to see all them nice rides .. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rascal415sf_@Sep 19 2010, 10:00 PM~18607623
> *7 days and counting to a great show. I'm so exited can't wait to see all them nice rides .. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*I'M excited to meet all my wonderful Lowrider family !!!!!!!*
:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Sep 19 2010, 09:48 PM~18607479
> *Cant wait it"s  going to be the show not to miss
> *


*LO*LYSTICS FAMILY BIG PROPS FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN !!!!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00 ARE AVAILABLE AT 

BARNEY"S RECORDS 
(530) 662-6376
15 W Main St, Woodland, CA 95695

Sord Boards 
526 Main Street, Woodland, CA. 
Phone: 530-662-2468

Dimple Records
916-446-3973, 
1618 Broadway, Sacramento, CA

Dimple Records
(916) 925-2600
2433 Arden Way, Sacramento, CA

Dimple Records
(916) 962-3600
7830 Macy Plaza Dr, Citrus Heights, CA

World Page Wireless
(209) 462-6388
1330 S El Dorado St, Stockton, CA

World Page Wireless
(209) 462-6388
6138 Pacific Ave, Stockton, CA

World Page Wireless
(209) 951-2230
125 N Hunter St, Stockton, CA

ONLINE AT *www.lolystics.com* & PROCESS THROUGH PAYPAL* :cheesy:*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Motel 6 Woodland » 1.0 mi NE
1564 East Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 666-6777

Econo Lodge » 1.4 mi NW
53 West Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-9335

Cinderella Inn » 1.5 mi NW
99 West Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-1091 

Dunton Motel » 1.2 mi NW
449 West Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-4880

Hampton Inn & Suites » 2.0 mi E
2060 Freeway Drive, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-9100

Holiday Inn Express » 2.0 mi E
2070 Freeway Drive, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-7750

FOR HOTEL INFORMATION: 
BESTWESTERN SHADOW INN
WILL BE OFFERING A SPECIAL DISCOUNT RATE OF $65 A NITE FOR THE FIRST 30 ROOMS. 
TO RECEIVE THIS DISCOUNT RATE WHEN CALLING IN MENTION "LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE"TO RECEIVE THIS RATE .

PHONE530)666-1251 
BEST WESTERN SHADOW INN
584 N. EAST STREET 
WOODLAND, CA 95776
*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*
SO MANY CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE SHOWING THERE BEAUTIFUL CARS & COMING TOGETHER MAKING A DIFFERENCE WE ARE A STRONG PROUD LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!!!!!

WE WILL RIDE BAJITO Y SAUVECITO KEEPING LOW RIDING TRADTITION ALIVE !!!
*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 20 2010, 11:18 AM~18610930
> *
> SO MANY CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE SHOWING THERE BEAUTIFUL CARS & COMING TOGETHER MAKING A DIFFERENCE WE ARE A STRONG PROUD LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


*TTTT!!!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin: 










*AZTECA IS HEADED TO WOODLAND ALREADY IT'S GETTING CLOSE !!!*


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

5 days left :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 20 2010, 05:18 AM~18360179
> *
> 
> WE ALSO WILL BE HAVING CELEBRITY APPEARANCES THAT WILL BE ANNOUNCED IN THE DAYS TO COME
> ...


who are the celebrity appearances??


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Accommodations in the Woodland area. Here's a quick list of the local hotels and motels closest to the fair ground facilities:

Budget Inn » 0.7mi N
1021 Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-8215

Days Inn Woodland » 0.9 mi NE
1524 East Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 666-3800

Quality Inn & Suites » 1.0 mi NE
1562 East Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 666-3050 [/b][/size]*
Link Below*</span>


<span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.res99.com/hotel/10021453-10193842R.html?ses=4b607d33017c6f4ea22604815cc37a96ps&unps=y


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

TTT 
4 DAY AND COUNTING LO*LYSTICS SUPER SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*For your information regarding move in times:

FRIDAY (FOR INDOOR ONLY) 3:00p.m. to 10:00p.m.

SATURDAY: 9:00a.m. to 5:00p.m. (OUTDOOR & INDOOR)

Sunday: 6:00a.m. to 10:30a.m. (OUTDOOR) 

WE WILL HAVE ARMED SECURITY GUARDS FRIDAY & SATURDAY PATROLLING THE GROUNDS. WE WILL ALSO OFFER PARKING FOR YOUR TRAILER IF NEEDED.

If you have any questions please call me or e-mail me.*


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

AZTECA IS HEADED TO WOODLAND ALREADY IT'S GETTING CLOSE !!![/b]
[/quote]


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

CANT WAIT COMING FAST.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Sep 23 2010, 12:18 AM~18639347
> *CANT WAIT COMING FAST.
> *











:biggrin: 










*AZTECA IS HEADED TO WOODLAND ALREADY IT'S GETTING CLOSE !!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

ARE YOU GUYS READY !!!!!!!!![/b]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 23 2010, 10:02 PM~18647983
> *2 More DAYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!INDOOR MOVE IN STARTS TODAY* :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

HAVE FUN, NOT GONA MAKE IT AFTER ALL,HAVE SOME THINGS TO FINISH ON THE CAR BEFORE VEGAS.TAKE LOTS OF PICZ


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

To the top starting today


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*AZTECA IS IN WOODLAND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*












and vehicles have statred arriving


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lADY-LOW (Jun 11, 2010)

JUST GOT TO THE FAIRGROUNDS AND THE LOWRIDER TRUCK ALLREADY SET UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 24 2010, 01:15 PM~18652985
> *AZTECA IS IN WOODLAND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Sep 24 2010, 04:41 PM~18654013
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 24 2010, 03:46 PM~18654074
> *:wave:
> *


whats up bro see ya out there :h5:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Sep 24 2010, 06:53 PM~18654882
> *whats up bro see ya out there  :h5:
> *


for sure bro see you there im going to be out in woodland tomorrow


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:biggrin: see you tomarow u know we bout to be bbqin out here  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Sep 24 2010, 07:51 PM~18655265
> *:biggrin:  see you tomarow u know we bout to be bbqin out here    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

see everyone this weekend.....ill be out there with my Canon locked and loaded....and Ill be shooting everyone that gets in my way and their rides


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

ARE YOU GUYS ALOWINNG SHOW & HOP ENTRYS ON THE SAME CAR?


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 24 2010, 08:13 PM~18655836
> *ARE YOU GUYS ALOWINNG SHOW & HOP ENTRYS ON THE SAME CAR?
> *


???????


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

I was wondering if i was to enter a car tomarrow, how many people does that permit into the show. Thanks alot.


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Wat times the gate open


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

Baller Poster
Group Icon
Posts: 307
Joined: Aug 2006





I was wondering if i was to enter a car tomarrow, how many people does that permit into the show. Thanks alot.


--------------------








you and a guest

i think gates open 6 or 7


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*I WANTED TO THANK MY LOWRIDER FAMILY FOR COMING OUT AND REPRESENTING THE TRADITIIONAL LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE TO THE FULLEST. IT FELT LIKE A BLAST FROM THE PAST. MUCH RESPECT AND LOVE TO MY FAMILIA !!!!!!! *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice show


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 24 2010, 09:18 PM~18398082
> *Yes we will be awarding cash  :biggrin:
> 
> Hope To See You There!!
> *


how come they didnt do cash prizes for the bikes after all


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 27 2010, 07:11 PM~18676828
> *how come they didnt do cash prizes for the bikes after all
> *


xxx2


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 27 2010, 08:11 PM~18676828
> *how come they didnt do cash prizes for the bikes after all
> *


*THOSE ARE QUESTIONS THAT NEED TO BE BROUGHT UP AND ADDRESSED I WAS TOLD THERE WHERE GOING TO BE, I WILL MAKE SURE TO SEE WHY THIS WASNT DONE AND CORRECT THE SITUATION*.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT.
IT WAS SO GREAT TO SEE THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA COME TOGETHER AND MAKE THIS SHOW A SUCCESS. I GOT TO MEET SO MANY WONDERFUL GENTE.

BIG PROPS. TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!!

I WILL BEGIN WORKING ON THE 2011 SHOW .
PLEASE P.M. ME WITH THOUGHTS OR IDEAS THAT CAN BE DONE IF ANY THAT NEED TO BE IMPROVED.

I THANK YOU AGAIN AND WILL SEE YOU IN 2011*
:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 28 2010, 02:12 AM~18679548
> *THOSE ARE QUESTIONS THAT NEED TO BE BROUGHT UP AND ADDRESSED I WAS TOLD THERE WHERE GOING TO BE, I WILL MAKE SURE TO SEE WHY THIS WASNT DONE AND CORRECT THE SITUATION.
> *


I was just wondering thanks


----------

